# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Cuatro dudas de inútil (primeras 30 páginas del GEC1)

## Cassotto

Hola: espero no estar haciendo nada indebido al preguntar esto. Sé que hay cosas que no se deben preguntar, aunque realmente no entiendo muy bien dónde está el límite. Está mal visto pedir que te expliquen un juego, pero bien visto comprarte un libro que lo haga. No sé si la diferencia está en pagar por ello (que conste: aun si fuera ésa la diferencia, me parece perfecto, ya que yo siempre he tenido muy claro que las cosas hay que pagarlas, y que no merezco que todo esté gratis a mi disposición sólo por ser yo quien soy). Por lo demás, hace unas semanas hice unas búsquedas por aquí, y no conseguí aclararme; ahora que tengo más tiempo he decidido preguntar.

Hace tiempo que tengo un par de libros de cartomagia: el primero de Gran Escuela Cartomágica de Giobbi, y el primero de Cartomagia Fácil de Florensa. Con el segundo tengo el problema de que en un mes se me olvidan por completo todos los trucos que había ido aprendiendo. En fin, paciencia.

Con el primero el problema es que soy una persona muy cuadriculada, y que hasta que no me sale algo intento no pasar más allá, para asegurarme de que no me falta base. Aunque esto suena bien, supone que en dos años no he pasado de la página 30, y eso porque me he saltado un poco mis propias normas. Pero aquí me he atascado por completo. Todo esto supongo que demuestra mi escaso futuro en este mundo, a este ritmo, pero bueno, no me importa. Os agradecería algún tipo de consejo.

Las posiciones de dar (básica, abierta, alterada y alzada) las entiendo y las sé hacer, aunque tengo tendencia a hacer un híbrido entre la básica y la alterada, ya que me cuesta no poner el meñique en la parte de abajo de las cartas, como he hecho toda la vida (para jugar al mus y similares, porque de magia no sé nada). También llevo bien la posición de cortar abierta, aunque la primera vez que me atasqué fue con la cerrada, y aunque hago algo distinto a la abierta, éste es el día en el que todavía no sé si lo estoy haciendo bien.

 :Arrow:  Duda 1, respecto a la posición de cortar cerrada: el segundo dibujo del libro me parece exactamente igual que el primero, visto desde el otro lado. Pero supuestamente muestra la posición de cortar cerrada. ¿Es la única diferencia que la mano está girada (un poco más paralela a la baraja) de forma de que el anular y el meñique tocan el canto exterior, tapándolo en vez de dejarlo a la vista? La explicación de dicha posición en la parte "Recuerda" me parece incomprensible: si intento tocar la esquina de la baraja con la falange del anular y la falangina la posición queda de todo menos natural. Vamos, que mi mano, que es una mano normal, no me permite hacer eso sin contorsionismos.

A pesar de esta duda, decidí seguir adelante. Parece que sé cuadrar la baraja con cierta dignidad. Pero al llegar a lo de cuadrar con giro, aunque creo que lo hago bien, me queda una duda:

 :Arrow:  Duda 2, respecto a cuadrar con giro: ¿puedo decir que esto consiste en girar la baraja 180º de forma evidente y descarada, y cuadrarla después? Supongo que le veré sentido a esto en algún momento de mi vida, pero por ahora quiero asegurarme de que lo he entendido bien, porque me parece una cosa muy boba.

Pero estoy practicando mucho esto de cuadrar precisamente por lo que viene a continuación: la extensión en las manos, que según el libro debería ser algo estético. Me da la risa de pensar que alguien pueda combinar la palabra "estético" con lo que hago yo. Así que mi vida parece que consiste en extender cartas de forma de todo menos estética, y cuadrarlas después. He intentado meter lo de la búsqueda de cartas, por darle variedad al asunto, y la elegancia del aspecto de las cartas encontradas asomando concuerda con la elegancia de la extensión. Vamos, que parece que tengo dos manos izquierdas.

A pesar de mi intención de no avanzar hasta que no controlara los pasos previos, me la he saltado (¿sabéis lo que es casi un año de extensiones -reconozco que sólo practicadas en los poquísimos ratos muertos que tengo algún fin de semana, que no todos?). Como digo, no controlo la extensión, pero para no aburrirme tanto decidí alternar la prática con la del driblado. Que en mi caso parece consistir en cómo doblar cartas de la forma más severa posible. Lo de la "ligera presión" me suena a chino. Tras diez minutos intentando hacerlo tengo la mano derecha tan acalambrada que tengo que parar. De tanto apretar para que aquello caiga, el índice se me escurre hacia el centro de las cartas, que empiezan a "sacar panza" hacia abajo, hasta de repente caen algunas (en grupos bastante gordos) y hasta que ¡zas!, el último taquito que me quedaba en la mano derecha se me dobla por la mitad bruscamente. No gano para barajas, sin bromas. Estoy practicando con una baraja híbrida mezcla de las pocas cartas que han ido sobreviviendo de otras barajas. Por otro lado, soy completamente incapaz de que todo aquello caiga, no digo ya con las cartas relativamente cuadradas (caen en forma de estrella de mil puntas), sino simplemente en mi mano izquierda. Siempre termino sacando pecho para intentar frenar el desastre al menos por un lado. Igual que la extensión me sirve para practicar el cuadrado de las cartas, el driblaje no, porque aquello no hay quien lo cuadre de la forma descrita en el libro.

 :Arrow:  Duda 3, respecto al driblado: ¿algún consejo para que empiece a salirme algo medianamente parecido a lo que se busca? ¡Lo que sea!

Sólo una vez conseguí un chorreo de cartas poco a poco, una preciosidad, que me extasió tanto que me quedé contemplándolo sin preocuparme por mi mano izquierda mientras las cartas rebotaban en la mesa y caían al suelo. Pero no tengo ni idea de cómo podría repetirlo (lo de las cartas en el suelo suele ser una constante, porque siempre tengo que recoger alguna, pero es que aquella vez las tuve que recoger casi todas). Me pasó hace cosa de dos meses, y no me ha vuelto a suceder.

De forma completamente atípica en mí (porque una cosa es alternar la extensión y el driblado, y otra seguir intentando aprender cosas nuevas sin tener la más remota idea de cómo conseguir que esas dos me salgan razonablemente bien), volví la página. Y el corte bascular me ha dejado de piedra. Porque aquí es que no veo ni pies ni cabeza a la explicación. La primera frase que no entiendo es "así se evita que la esquina derecha se enganche al mayor derecho". ¿Pero cómo se va a enganchar el mayor derecho con la esquina, si lo tengo bien apoyadito en el centro del extremo exterior? Y luego, si intento seguir la explicación, me da la impresión de que lo que estoy haciendo es coger la parte de arriba de baraja con la mano derecha, llevarme la parte de abajo hacia la izquierda encima de la mano izquierda, y dejar caer otra vez las cartas de la mano derecha donde ya estaban, encima de las otras. ¿Pero qué corte es ése que deja todo como estaba de forma tan obvia y cutre?

 :Arrow:  Duda 4, respecto al corte bascular: ¿qué me estoy perdiendo?

No sé si este mensaje os da ganas de reír o de llorar. Sé que nunca he sido especialmente hábil, y precisamente por eso no espero mucho de mí. Pero es que hace cosa de un mes, al leer la fecha en la que estrené el libro (12 de febrero de 2018) se me ha caído un poco el alma a los pies. Incluso para mí es mucho tiempo aprendiendo a hacer cuatro chorradas.

¡Gracias por cualquier consejo o aclaración!

----------


## bydariogamer

Lo primero, me encantaría saber de qué técnicas en concreto hablas; porque sin el libro delante es muy arduo deducir qué pides.
Ahora tus dudas:
1. No sé exactamente qué corte pides, pero no desesperes con las imágenes en libros de magia. Son terribles muchas veces y si intentas colocar los dedos como los ves ahí, acabarás con alguno roto casi seguro.
2. Las extensiones son pura estética, pero la magia es bastante crear algo bello. No basta con que adivines su carta, tienes que hacerlo de una manera tal que se asombren. Para eso extensiones, cascadas, lanzamientos y demás florituras. Aun así no son esenciales, especialmente si no llevas mucho en la magia. Se me ocurre que podrías no estar usando una buena baraja o la superficie sobre la que lo haces no es la adecuada, con lo cual las cartas salen a montones. Mesas de superficie pulida son desaconsejables, usa tapete, o sobre un mantel de tela tampoco salen mal para practicar. Las barajas más útiles para esto son las que tienen el acabado almohadillado, como las Bycicle.
3. Todos nos hemos cargado alguna baraja aprendiendo a hacer cascadas varias. Si me permites unos consejos: no aprietes la baraja mucho, no pesa (si ya sé que ya lo haces, pero cuando aprendas te darás cuenta del error); para aprender hazlo en vertical, deja caer las cartas de la mano de arriba a la de abajo, no intentes hacer un acordeón porque es imposible lograrlo antes de saber hacer lo otro; las cartas no se doblan, y esto es lo más importante, la última carta de hecho tendrá casi nada de curvatura, y las siguientes estarán cada vez un pelín más curvadas hasta llegar a la última. Al soltar la presión en realidad lo que haces es ir relajando esa curvatura, y la segunda carta coge la curva de 1 y la empuja, la 2 la de 3, etc. Al seguir soltando liberas toda la elasticidad acumulada. La posición de la mano es clave. Los dedos de delante ponlos como más cómodo estés, pero el pulgar tiene que estar curvado sólo en su última falange, y es el único dedo a mover en todo el proceso. Si mueves los dedos del otro lado a la vez, lo que haces es perder fuerza. Te recomiendo el siguiente ejercicio: agarra la baraja para hacer el drible y deja los dedos en esa posición. Suelta la baraja, pero conserva los dedos así. Ahora intenta mover sólo la última falange del pulgar, para dejar el dedo recto, pero sin mover ninguna de las otras falanges de ese dedo, ni ningún otro dedo de la mano. Ese es el movimiento a hacer luego con la baraja.
4. Comprueba la colocación de los dedos. Pon delante sólo corazón e índice. Detrás el pulgar, sin apretar, quieres que la baraja no caiga al suelo, pero ten en cuenta que las cartas van a tener que moverse. Los dedos que sobran fuera. Es más limpio a nivel de ejecución y más cómodo luego. Ahora levanta un poco el índice y corta.

----------

